# Upload Speed in BSNL Dataone 2 Mbps



## techtronic (May 18, 2007)

I am planning to migrate from UL 900 to Home 500 plan
Is the upload speed same 64 Kbps in Home 500 too ?


----------



## indian_samosa (May 19, 2007)

nope its around 40-50*KB*ps..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 19, 2007)

UL 900 will give u upload speeds of bellow 12KBps


----------



## clmlbx (May 19, 2007)

go for airtel 

download speeds = upload speed


----------

